# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  NRCC Working on 3D printed Prosthetic Hands

## Brian_Krassenstein

One of the luckiest moments for any student is when they connect with  a class and a teacher whose passion and desire to better the world  inspires them. Students enrolled in 3D printing courses with Jeff Levy  at the New River Community College are benefiting from just such a  match. Levy's students are working on the design and development of a 3D  printed prosthetic hand that will hopefully be an inspiration for them  to continue to see the connections between design and humanitarian work.  The project began with a personal interest in helping his father and  has since expanded to a desire to help wherever necessary. Read more at  3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/109443/3d-print-for-work-and-family/

----------

